# Suns should sign Kambala



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

If Suns look for a center i got the perfect fit for them. 7-0 Latvian center Kaspars Kambala. He is big and strong and he can grab a lot of boards. he played in college in the US and had about 14 ppg and 8 rpg for the spurs in last year's summer league.

I think he will be great ! he is a free agent !


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

he is a great player b ut there is no way he is 7'0, he is around 6'8


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

they always write that he is 6-9 but i have seen him and he is at least 6-10 or even 6-11.... he is really big and strong so he covers his hieght in many times...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kaspars Kambala would be in the NBA right now, if he was even remotely close to 7'0.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> If Suns look for a center i got the perfect fit for them. 7-0 Latvian center Kaspars Kambala. He is big and strong and he can grab a lot of boards. he played in college in the US and had about 14 ppg and 8 rpg for the spurs in last year's summer league.
> 
> I think he will be great ! he is a free agent !


I saw every one of Kaspars' UNLV home games for 4 years. So I'll give you my take...

The guy is 6'9, 250 - all muscle. He is beast, plain and simple. Kaz is very strong and gets great position for rebounding and establishing position on offense. He has pretty good hands and a solid post game. 

However as he is great in those aspects, he isn't very skilled otherwise. Kaz has very, very little game outside of the post. No range here. He is not a skilled ballhandler or passer. He is a decent post defender, but does not block shots or record many steals. Kaz also has a tendency to get in foul trouble.

He is a banger, rebounder, post player, bull. Period.

However, as he has shown spurts of dominance in Europe, you wonder if this has sparked the interest of NBA teams. I check out his stats every once in a while to see how he is doing, and is putting up good numbers (dropped 40 in one game a year ago).

I would venture to guess that he will see the NBA sometime in his career, if only for a short time.

BTW, he is the scariest-looking guy I have ever seen...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Suns should sign Kambala*



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> BTW, he is the scariest-looking guy I have ever seen...


Moooooooommmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!

He definitely doesn't look like a guy who's afraid to go out there and kick someone's ***. Every team could use a guy like that, even if he's a 12th man. Can't be much worse than Jackson, can he? Well, not that Jackson sucks but this guy seems like he could be a serviceable NBA backup based on what you're saying, Rebel. Hell, Tom Gugliotta got minutes last year.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/kasparskambala.htm

holy **** the dude is a killer


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Suns should sign Kambala*



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> However as he is great in those aspects, he isn't very skilled otherwise. Kaz has very, very little game outside of the post. No range here. He is not a skilled ballhandler or passer. He is a decent post defender, but does not block shots or record many steals. Kaz also has a tendency to get in foul trouble.
> 
> He is a banger, rebounder, post player, bull. Period.


Agreed. But do these Suns really need an outside of post shooting. I think with players Suns have now Kambala would be a perfect fit, because hes a post beast, yea a bit one-sided, but still you would have rebounds and put-backs easily.

But I think he has already signed with the team in Europe, in Russia - Unix Kazan.

And this is one nice pic of him too


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

he didnt sign for Unics Kazaan yet... he is going to sign soon but i believe that if he get an offer from NBA team he will go 
! the guy tried his best to get to the NBA...


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

Did he cut himself shaving?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Dude... he is scary... :dead:


----------



## bencollins (Sep 30, 2002)

*It's weird because...*

It's not like this kid isn't talented. I saw him at Summer League in Boston last year and he was easily one of the most impressive players there. He's an even scarier Danny Fortson-like player. If Fort can get a contract like that, Kambala should at least get an offer for the minimum.

I also agree with Deanna; this guy is at least 6'10". When I saw him, I assumed he had a guaranteed contract because he was so massive AND talented. He's not an offensive juggernaut; in fact, almost every single basket he makes is off of put backs and layups after a ballfake under the basket (again, Danny Fortson).

That aside, he's literally the scariest basketball player I've ever seen in my entire life. I'm talking no one in the Fulton County Prison League has anything on this kid.

It's always been a mystery to me why he's never had a contract. If, in fact, he is 6'10", he can play center, at least in the East. With teams having hard times finding players to fill out their roster and the lack of big men available, you would think that this would be a great combination for this guy to get a shot. I can see a team like the Raptors (who have a few slots open and desperately need a center and some toughness) or the Kings (who desperately need someone, ANYONE on their team, preferably one who can show the ability to beat somebody up) picking this guy up. I don't know what to tell you. It must be the attitude. By his face alone, I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

I am affraid Kambala signed with Unics Kazan :

http://www.eurobasket.com/RUSteam.asp?Team=1846

would you believe a european team without even one black player !


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: It's weird because...*



> Originally posted by <b>bencollins</b>!
> It's not like this kid isn't talented. I saw him at Summer League in Boston last year and he was easily one of the most impressive players there. He's an even scarier Danny Fortson-like player.


If Kambala was as aggressive as Fortson, he would be in the league right now.



> I also agree with Deanna; this guy is at least 6'10".


He has been listed at 6'9 from high school through college. His new team in Europe lists him at 205cm = 80.7" = 6'8.7".

If Kaz was a 6'10 Danny Fortson, he would be an NBA All-Star. The fact is that he is 6'9 and somewhat apathetic.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

are you saying that one inch would have make him an NBA all-star ?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

No, he's saying with his talent level if he was 6'10" and approached the game like Fortson he would.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> are you saying that one inch would have make him an NBA all-star ?


Kaz has a great physique/frame, but is not a very intense player, unlike Fortson. 

If he played with real passion/heart, he would definitely be in the NBA.


----------

